# Look who I found in my garden this morning!!!!



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I've had stray dogs, cats and other animals dumped in my garden but never this.
I woke this morning to this little girl in back garden. she couldn't get in on her own as the gate was still locked and the fance had not been knocked down.

She's dirty and seems to have an issue with her feet, probably lammy I think, she's a 'she' and may be in foal.
I'm busy trying to find out if she's just a stray and someone wants her back but cant' get in touch with anyone just now.

She had the headcollar on so she must belong to someone!!!! And she's shod although needs redoing.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Bloomin heck!! What a surprise that must have been!

She looks lovely though, hopefully you can find who she belongs to 

Anna


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

i also woke up this morning feeling a little horse lol


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

now i heard it all! i mean i know alot of people on here have allsorts of animals put into their garden... but a horse?!?! haha i can only imagine the look on ur face ^_^ hehehe


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

She's beautiful, she must belong to someone. Definately looks like she's in foal doesn't it? Hope you find her owners soon & she can get back to a nice warm stable. What would you do if you can't find her owners?


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

wtf woud loved to see the look on your face when u looked out ya window:lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG! what a surprise..:gasp:

She is beautiful tho :flrt:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

what a random thing to happen! :lol2:


----------



## *Liil-Roo* (Oct 15, 2009)

*Theres no way to talk about your other half like that *

*WOW!*

*That must of been very odd pmsl!*


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

OMG !!! :gasp:

How bizarre !!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:gasp: I've heard of all sorts being dumped, hamsters, dogs, cats, fish, frogs, geckos, beardys, goats, cockerels etc....But a HORSE?? :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

thats different if someone dumped her in mine i wouldnt get rid of her :flrt:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG im just imagining looking out the window half asleep and seeing....yes....a HORSE!!! :lol2: 
i'd have thought i was dreaming! 
who the hell has decided to pop a horse in your garden??! what are you going to do with her if she appears to have no home?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LMAO* I, too, would have loved to see the look on your face, Dawn!! Gary has just said that maybe somebody has stolen her and put her in your garden as a laugh. So, might be an idea to ring the police to see if anybody has reported a stolen pony?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well aslong as Dawn has contacted the police and let them know. They would sugest calling the RSPCA lol who are a joke anyway. But since as Dawn knows what she is doing with horses this little one at least has someone who can look after her. 

She should be chipped tho, as with Passport scheme so should be able to get her scanned and find out from there.
She may have been stolen and those that did so might have got so far with her and then realised they had no where to put her or that their mum would have killed them, or had seen it and said she was gonna kill them and dumped her in the one animal orinitated house.

Hope you find out who she belongs to, she genuinely could have an owner but she may have been missing for sometime, you just never know.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i could imagine the neighbours, they open their curtains in the morning and the first thing they say is _'oh for f&*ks sake, she's got herself a pony now'_


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Meko said:


> i could imagine the neighbours, they open their curtains in the morning and the first thing they say is _'oh for f&*ks sake, she's got herself a pony now'_


One of my nextdoor neighbours didn't even notice we had our pony in the garden for a week! lol And she's a Section C welsh lol!

The other neighbours who did notice, brought their kids round to stroak her, and it was their kids who had noticed her when one had looked out and saw her in the stable. her jaw dropped and she ran off squealing to her mum that we had a pony in our garden! She was round 10 mins later, wellies on and a carrot in hand lol


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

surely to me, unless she has been stolen and dumped, it looks like someone has realised that shes preganant and they cant afford to keep her or the fouls (its happening so much at the moment, what with everyone haveing money problems), or dont want her anymore so have dumped her on the nearest person that they knew had horse knowledge... personaly i would expect thats the case... 

oh and shes so pretty!! just needs a little tlc!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Horses scare me. Thank god i've never woken up to one of those in my garden.


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

santa came early lol


----------



## LisaD (Jun 1, 2008)

She's a pretty little thing, this scenario would have been my dream as a little girl!!!

I hope she's doing well and you get her all sorted out.... she's got a lovely home with you if no one claims her and you keep her!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> One of my nextdoor neighbours didn't even notice we had our pony in the garden for a week! lol And she's a Section C welsh lol!
> 
> The other neighbours who did notice, brought their kids round to stroak her, and it was their kids who had noticed her when one had looked out and saw her in the stable. her jaw dropped and she ran off squealing to her mum that we had a pony in our garden! She was round 10 mins later, wellies on and a carrot in hand lol


 
was she pregnant when you got her back? i remember you saying you had a feeling the farmer was trying a crafty one but can't remember anything after that.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

haha!!!

that's so cool!... i can imagine seeing a horse out in my yard chilling!:lol2:










all we get are these...


----------



## rockchic1 (Sep 29, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!! shes lovely!!!!! poor thing!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* I, too, would have loved to see the look on your face, Dawn!! Gary has just said that maybe somebody has stolen her and put her in your garden as a laugh. So, might be an idea to ring the police to see if anybody has reported a stolen pony?


 
We found her owner, although I'd rather have not had to give her back, they were a bit wacky.
I had to give her back though according to the police.

I'd informed the police and the RSPCA about her and neither said they would scan her for a chip but as it happens she's neither chipped nor passported according to her owners.

Apparently she was bought about 2 months ago from 'someone' who bought her from gypsies, could well be stolen but the police aren't interested, I know where she is if anyone thinks she may be stolen though.

The 'owner' said she isn't in foal but as I could feel the foals feet I've informed them to let me know if they can't cope and I'll have her from them. I also told them to take her shoes off as they were very loose and give the poor thing a good groom.
They said that some kids had cut the fencing and taken her two shets, this and a black one, they'd found the black one straight away.

Lastly her name is Dottie and she is 10-12 years old the poor little thing.
I wish no-one had come for her though as I'm sure I could care for her better than those people.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

:gasp: i would of died of shock if i found that in my garden :lol2:
its a shame her owners didnt seem right to you i just hope shes ok 

i once said to my other half one xmas can i have a puppy for xmas he said no way you should have seen his face xmas morning when a border collie puppy was sat there on the door step :gasp:
sad to say he wasnt for me but we couldnt contact his owner they had gone out for the day so he spend xmas day with us :2thumb:
we did return him but the little tinker came back boxing day and new years day too :2thumb:
we took him back every time his owners were very rich and offered big rewards but i always said no, to be honest i liked having him around :whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I would have bounced down the stairs, even though they would need a crane to get one in my garden 7ft fence all the way around and no gate :lol2:

Hope they get in contact Dawn shes a pretty little thing :flrt:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the owners hun  You might end up with her mysteriously appearing in your garden again with some mini shets!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if someone knew the state the ponies were in, or that the owners weren't the best and stole them, then put her in your garden on purpose because they thought you would know what to do about it...?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

MissCat said:


> I'm wondering if someone knew the state the ponies were in, or that the owners weren't the best and stole them, then put her in your garden on purpose because they thought you would know what to do about it...?


 
That sounds about right...


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

is it weird that as soon as i saw the picture i just wanted to give her a good brush and a polo? poor thing


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

hahahahahahaha!!! awwww she is sooo cute!!! omg i bet that was well weird when you looking out into the garden


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

MissCat said:


> I'm wondering if someone knew the state the ponies were in, or that the owners weren't the best and stole them, then put her in your garden on purpose because they thought you would know what to do about it...?


That thought crossed my mind but I had to do what was legal in the end. If she had been chipped I'd have been accused of stealing her if I'd not reported her found.



bendigo said:


> is it weird that as soon as i saw the picture i just wanted to give her a good brush and a polo? poor thing


Yes I wanted to take her shoes off as they were very loose but the RSPCA said unless the owner didn't show up within 24 hours I wasn't allowed to or I'd be at risk of being charged with 'interfering' with property or some such stupid charge.
They dont' have her back on the allotment she had been on now so I have no idea where they've put her.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

OMG such a gorgeous little girl, looks like my aunts old shetland called Pollyanna!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My son's just told me a woman came today to talk to me.

It's taken him since I came in at 6pm to tell me though.

From his description it seems it may be the woman who owns the pony, I'm hoping it was, I'm hoping she has decided she doesn't want to keep her!!!!!
I'm going to ring her tomorrow to see if it was her who came. I'm just going to ask how Dottie is though at first in case it wasn't her.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

LisaD said:


> She's a pretty little thing,* this scenario would have been my dream as a little girl!!!*
> 
> !


This would be my dream now!:mf_dribble:



saxon said:


> My son's just told me a woman came today to talk to me.
> 
> It's taken him since I came in at 6pm to tell me though.
> 
> ...


Lets hope,


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It wasn't the owner who called unfortunately.

Dottie is back in her little allottment, it is big enough for her and her shetty friend though, no doubt she will turn up in my garden again soon as the kids keep cutting the fencing apparently.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh. My. God. She is GORGEOUS!! Nobody leaves ponies in my garden :-(


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if anyone feels the need to pop a lil lawnmower in my garden feel free

( not a pregnant one tho )

:whistling2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes she was lovely.
My grandkids were brushing her and picking her feet within minutes she never batted an eyelid.

I'm really considering getting a little 'walking pony' for them now.

We have a guy who breed mini's up here and they are fantastic so the kids could also show it at local shows!
Providing it will fit in the boot of my little fiesta!!!!!!:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We've got a little one at our Sanctuary that we've been trying to rehome for the last year because he bullies the goats. He's a stallion though, not a gelding.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

a friend of mine breed Shetlands I lovee going to the farm and seeing them all big horse on little legs make great driving ponies, as so feisty :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

feorag said:


> We've got a little one at our Sanctuary that we've been trying to rehome for the last year because he bullies the goats. He's a stallion though, not a gelding.
> 
> image


 
How big is he?
Is he well mannered with kids?
Is he broke for little ones to ride and what would be the rehoming fee?
Also would I be able to geld him?Or would they do that for me as the yard won't have stallions on.
If so could I come and see him?


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

saxon said:


> How big is he?
> Is he well mannered with kids?
> Is he broke for little ones to ride and what would be the rehoming fee?
> Also would I be able to geld him?Or would they do that for me as the yard won't have stallions on.
> If so could I come and see him?


Depending on how old he is I don't think gelding him will do much now, he might always be riggy.


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

feorag said:


> We've got a little one at our Sanctuary that we've been trying to rehome for the last year because he bullies the goats. He's a stallion though, not a gelding.
> 
> image


 
Geld him as no many people want a stallion,no need for them unless proper studs of high quality.
He is a lovely colour and i bet once gelded you pop him on some horse forums he will be snatched up!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a freind with a gelding who wasnt' done until he was 11 years, he was used as a stud as he's a good harness horse, he is fine now.
he was gelded last October, 2008, it took around 6 months for him to settle around mares though.

We have a couple of little shets on our yard but they aren't in with the bigger horses and they don't mix males and females either.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

How big is he?

Do you know I've no idea! I'll see if I can find out when I'm up there on Wednesday.

Is he well mannered with kids?

He has a tendency to nip through the fence, but he has had very little handling with us, so I couldn't be sure and that might have something to do with the fact that visitors are feeding them. Again I'll ask when I'm up there, as I don't do any of the animal care nowadays. 

Is he broke for little ones to ride and what would be the rehoming fee?

Pretty certain he isn't broken - not sure about fee - will ask.

Also would I be able to geld him?Or would they do that for me as the yard won't have stallions on.

I don't see any reason why you couldn't geld him, but I doubt my bosses would do it for you cos they couldn't afford it.

If so could I come and see him?

We're closed to the public now, but if everything else was OK for you, then I don't see why you couldn't come and have a look first

His story is that my boss received a telephone call from a woman asking if we could take a miniature shetland and a goat (can't remember her reasons for needing to rehome - think it might have been cos she'd lost her field). My boss said that she would have to talk it over with her husband, as she wasn't sure if we had the space, but would ring her back.

Next day when they were out a woman arrived with a loose box and both animals, told the animal carer that she had said we would taken them, dumped them and drove off. Said she would send papers on, but of course never did, so we know absolutely nothing about him at!! :roll:

Not an unusual scenario for us I'm afraid!


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

feorag said:


> We've got a little one at our Sanctuary that we've been trying to rehome for the last year because he bullies the goats. He's a stallion though, not a gelding.
> 
> image


Im in love :flrt:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

feorag said:


> How big is he?
> 
> Do you know I've no idea! I'll see if I can find out when I'm up there on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


I'd like to come and see him if I could providing he's not a maniac I'm sure we would be able to sort him out and maybe even have in a small shet cart in a few months once he's gelded.
Our welshy is a little nipper as well so the kids are used to that and to be honest we enjoy a pony with 'character' rather than a total plod like my Heaven.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OK, I'll mention it to my boss and get back to you.


----------

